# New Parnis Sterile GMT (Green hand) 40mm - REVIEW



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

Just received this, finally after 22 days. 
The customs decided that I had to pay VAT taxes (5 eur) so it sent me an invoice to pay 18Eur (+13 for handling the case). I love how you can't argue against this ********.

Anyways,

The watch arrived and it looks like it should. I really like it and it feels solid.
The movement is smooth, but it's low beat (everyone knows). Compared to my gen Rolex, you really have to look close to see it being low beat.
The sapphire front glass looks great (And it's really sapphire).
The ceramic bezel looks DARK GREY and not black. It IS black if you look closely, but it seems very dark grey.
The bracelet is ok but out of the box is not smooth, so if you order one, make sure you read up how to soak it in a baby oil bath. The center links are not brushed but shiny.
The clasp feels good and doesn't really have sharp edges (unlike what I read online). Doesn't have the fine adjustment tool inside as some of the nicer Rolex ones, and the closing mechanism is different. compared to my rolex, it is comfortable enough.
The bezel has white numbers (not metal like a Rolex), which look ok. You have to look closely to notice the usual imperfections.

On with the pics:



















































I can't vouch yet for the quality of the movement and its accuracy. Will write more in a few days.

I got it off ebay for 90USD shipped. I didn't find it any cheaper anywhere else, but if you know where to find it for less, please link! I am ready to be made fun of to help the next buyers.

Hope at least you won't have to pay an indecent fee at the customs


----------



## ironborn (Feb 2, 2015)

Great review! I only have one question; are the end links solid?


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

ironborn said:


> Great review! I only have one question; are the end links solid?


Solid links.
They feel very good and the screws are good enough quality so they don't get scratched by the strap tool when uscrewing them. I had to take two links out (one per side), and the process was smooth.

As I said the only concern at the moment is one link not being so smooth, so I'm going to wear it for a couple of days, and if it doesnt go away, i'll soak it in baby oil.

I am having a hard time taking the bracelet off the watch though. The spring bars are not easy to pull due to the small window left by the bracelet link, and even when i manage to take them out of their slot, the bracelet doesnt come out. I am not expert in this operation, so it might be me doingsomething wrong, but from youtube videos it should be easier than this.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Solid end links can be very fiddly to remove. If they're a good fit then there's no room to move. :-(

What do you mean by soaking the bracelet in oil? This is an obscure technique that I have not heard of. If the metal is sharp, it won't soften through soaking so I don't understand the benefit.

How is the bezel action? How many clicks per rotation?


----------



## lovebandit (Oct 11, 2010)

Chascomm said:


> How is the bezel action? How many clicks per rotation?


24 clicks, bi-directional...


----------



## treblarefils (Dec 31, 2014)

Chascomm said:


> Solid end links can be very fiddly to remove. If they're a good fit then there's no room to move. :-(
> 
> What do you mean by soaking the bracelet in oil? This is an obscure technique that I have not heard of. If the metal is sharp, it won't soften through soaking so I don't understand the benefit.
> 
> How is the bezel action? How many clicks per rotation?


He is saying that one link doesnt flex freely at the pin i have a parnis gmt also and the bracelet links sometimes stick like he is saying. It is a 120 click bezel. Soaking the bracelet in oil would attempt to lubricate the pins in the links of the bracelet that you cant remove or see. Very minor issue the watches are very nice overall and worth the 89 i paid for mine. They look awesome too.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

That's a nice looking homage for a very affordable price. Congrats on your new watch!


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice watch mate, enjoy! But why th VAT, wasn't it sent from China with regular post? I never had the customs charge me anything when sent that way, if it's sent by EMS or DHL I did havesome VAT added....


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

lovebandit said:


> 24 clicks, bi-directional...


Thank you lovebandit for answering a question about a watch you do not have seen or touched. The correct answer is "120 clicks, unidirectional" as someone else pointed out.

Regarding the bracelet: you can read up here a technique i wasn't aware of, either. in order to have the links moving freely against each other, people realised that you should soak the bracelet (not the watch!) in mineral oil. The easiest way to get this mineral oil is to go at the supermarket and get one of those Baby oil bottles from Johnson's. You soak the bracelet in oil in a bag and make sure you massage it and move it so the oil gets in there. There's an extensive guide somewhere, explains it better than i can 

In my case, the links are not STUCK against each other, but some do not cooperate smoothly when you try to move them. I guess it is because of some links touching each other too much or something like that. So there are two options: you use the watch enough so you erode the links, or you soak it in oil and that helps with friction. For now i couldn't take the bracelet off so i just put some oil in the link that doesnt move freely and massaged it. It worked ok, but if over the next days it still doesnt move freely i'll do the babyoil bath procedure.

Movement review: this morning I was 5 minutes late because of the damn chinese movement. That's it, after less than 24h, it was 5 minutes (more or less) late. Earlier yesterday I noticed it was around 5 seconds faster after a couple of hours sinching it to the atomic clock webpage. Go figure.
I'm not done yet evaluating the movement though, I'm giving it a week before judging.

The watch though looks like a million bucks. Pretty strange that this watch looks so classy with this pricetag. Makes you understand that all the other Western brands are overinflating the prices...or simply they have to pay the taxes, so they can't go this low. Whatever explanation you give, you get more bang for the buck with Parnis.

More to come


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

fliegerchrono said:


> Nice watch mate, enjoy! But why th VAT, wasn't it sent from China with regular post? I never had the customs charge me anything when sent that way, if it's sent by EMS or DHL I did havesome VAT added....


I am not happy about the duane opening my package, toying with it and deciding the "horloge met steel bracelet" is worth xEur so the VAT+6% import duties are 5 Eur. The 13 euros to handling this just make me want to evade all the taxes I can.

However, there is a fundation on why they do it. The customs can check every package coming, either EMS, DHL, China post, or a monkey delivering it via road. The law requires you paying import duties (6%) + VAT on items you get delivered from abroad. The problem is that who decides on the value?
My chinese seller wrote "Gift, value 30usd" on the package. Of course it wasn't a gift and the customs are not stupid anymore (or are they?), so they opened it, decided it wasn't a gift, and decided that I really paid for it whatever they decided, without asking.

But yeah, to answer your question, the customs can apply fees on packages sent also via regular post. You just never know. I usually order many things from china, but most of the packages are either way smaller or just flat briefs, so they go unnoticed (plus the value is usually <5 eur, so they probably don't bother as if they ask me to pay 15 eur handling fee over that one, i'd send them a picture of my buttock)


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

It's a pity they don't use the Miyota 8215 movement in these subs and add $10 to the price. I'm tempted to get the sterile 43mm sapphire and ceramic sub, but the Chinese movement is the downside. Can be lucky though, I have a Parnis handwind and an Alpha auto that have performed faultlessly for a few years now.


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

To be honest, i have no idea what movement i have in my Parnis. The ebay advert didn't advertise it, and i do not have the tools nor the skills to open the back without causing any damage... I can tell you the GMT arm is moved by putting the crown in the date-setting position and moving it backwards, and the hour hand goes together with the minute hand (unlike real rolex), dunno if you can figure out which movement that is based on this info...

But I agree: I am not judging the entire Parnis range of watches based on my experience. Rather, i'd like to throw my example and review in the pool of all the others. I will let the reader (who probably comes to read these forums to figure out whether or not it is a good idea to buy a Parnis) judge for himself. After 24h i'm still looking at my wrist and enjoying seeing this classy watch, but i'm afraid the movement isn't that great. but it's too soon to judge


----------



## jonasbry (Jun 20, 2012)

If the DG2813 (which is a solid movement) craps out you just source a new one for a few bucks and replace it


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

jonasbry said:


> If the DG2813 (which is a solid movement) craps out you just source a new one for a few bucks and replace it


I know those movements are cheap, but unless you are capable of actually installing the movement yourself, you'll have to pay a watchmaker to do it, which is probably not so cheap. In fact, might be cheaper to just buy another watch.


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

^ what he said.

remember i'm an "average guy", never opened or played with these things...


----------



## treblarefils (Dec 31, 2014)

My gmt has been pretty good as far as accuracy i wasnt going to buy another parnis if it was really bad but it was good. I have the sub with the 8215 miyota also and its great just no hacking feature.


----------



## opticsguy (Sep 10, 2014)

The GMT is the same as my Hammy, so it must be a 2893 knockoff


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

My gamble is that it is a DG 3804b movement.... Which is supposedly good!


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

dfl3506 said:


> It's a pity they don't use the Miyota 8215 movement in these subs and add $10 to the price.


Probably because there is no GMT version of the Miyota movement. This one most likely has a DG movement which is just like the Miyota except with GMT and hacking. Generally they are the equal of Miyota quality-wise. The other common Chinese GMT is from Shanghai. The way to tell the difference without opening the watch is to wait until it is mostly wound down and then listen carefully while gently shaking the watch. If it sounds like it is winding in both directions (i.e. same noise in both directions of swing, then it is a Shanghai. If it sounds like it is wnding one way only, then it is a DG.

As for why the watch lost and gained time; more information is needed. How does it perform through the day when it is fully wound?


----------



## lovebandit (Oct 11, 2010)

mag8 said:


> Thank you lovebandit for answering a question about a watch you do not have seen or touched.


You're welcome, Mr. Sanctimonious (with a whopping 38 posts). HERE IS MY REVIEW OF *MY* watch which is the exact same model right down to the color. *And mine IS 24 clicks, BIdirectional. You can bank on it! 
*
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/parnis-gmt-ii-short-review-question-1586858-post13094522.html#poststop

If your watch is different (meaning inferior, why would you need a 120 click uni-bezel on a GMT watch?) it is NOT my fault. I was only trying to HELP. What, was I supposed to assume that a watch identical to mine had such a key difference? That's absurd.

And I am NOT the only one with that type of bezel on their Parnis GMT II, either. Read here (_if_ you are still capable of learning something): https://www.google.com/webhp?source...e=UTF-8#q=parnis gmt 2 unidirection 24 clicks


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

mag8 said:


> My chinese seller wrote "Gift, value 30usd" on the package. Of course it wasn't a gift and the customs are not stupid anymore (or are they?), so they opened it, decided it wasn't a gift, and decided that I really paid for it whatever they decided, without asking.


Sellers that do this are genuinely trying to help you save money. They mean you no harm but there's a risk factor as you've seen. I generally try to make it a habit to respectfully ask the seller to not do that. I've never encountered a seller who refused to send it straight-up rate if asked.


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

Chascomm said:


> Probably because there is no GMT version of the Miyota movement. This one most likely has a DG movement which is just like the Miyota except with GMT and hacking. Generally they are the equal of Miyota quality-wise. The other common Chinese GMT is from Shanghai. The way to tell the difference without opening the watch is to wait until it is mostly wound down and then listen carefully while gently shaking the watch. If it sounds like it is winding in both directions (i.e. same noise in both directions of swing, then it is a Shanghai. If it sounds like it is wnding one way only, then it is a DG.
> 
> As for why the watch lost and gained time; more information is needed. How does it perform through the day when it is fully wound?


Experience of the last 24h (second day of ownership):
During the day, the time was kept ok. Didn't have the chance to measure exactly to the second, but I looked at it often and compared to the time on my phone. It was "on time"
During the night: I just picked it up after leaving it for 8h on the shelf, and it is still on time. So basically same behavior.

I just re-synched it to the atomic clock page and will keep an eye on the seconds difference. So far so good (i'm assuming the time error encountered the first day was because of "the first" day, but I can't rationally explain why it would happen)


----------



## lovebandit (Oct 11, 2010)

treblarefils said:


> He is saying that one link doesnt flex freely at the pin i have a parnis gmt also and the bracelet links sometimes stick like he is saying. It is a 120 click bezel. Soaking the bracelet in oil would attempt to lubricate the pins in the links of the bracelet that you cant remove or see. Very minor issue the watches are very nice overall and worth the 89 i paid for mine. They look awesome too.


I have the EXACT watch (down to the color) and it is a BIdirectional 24 click bezel as it SHOULD BE and I am not alone. I guess some are different:

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...e=UTF-8#q=parnis gmt 2 unidirection 24 clicks


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

Yes. your watch is better.



Third day: It kept the time quite well. Compared to the atomic clock webpage, after 24h it lags behind by 2 seconds.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice watch for the price. I have two.


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

After another 24h it is still lagging behind the atomic clock by 2 seconds (I didn't resync it).

Quite surprised by the accuracy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete_JBK (Nov 27, 2014)

The parniswatch-dot-com web site says : Asian 2836 adjustment GMT Automatic Movement


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Nice watch for the price. I have two.


Damn I like the Pepsi one now...maybe I'll get another Sub one in that color...

My bank account says thank you ... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Pete_JBK said:


> The parniswatch-dot-com web site says : Asian 2836 adjustment GMT Automatic Movement


Interesting :think:

The one under discussion here was described as 'slow beat' which I take to be 21,600bph, whereas I would expect an ETA-clone movement to be 28,800bph.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

I just remembered another question re the Parnis GMT:

How is the GMT setting? Is it easy to use, or is there some slack in the action that needs to be compensated for? The reason I ask is that some have expressed frustration with this aspect of budget GMT watches.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Chascomm said:


> I just remembered another question re the Parnis GMT:
> 
> How is the GMT setting? Is it easy to use, or is there some slack in the action that needs to be compensated for? The reason I ask is that some have expressed frustration with this aspect of budget GMT watches.


Very easy to set and use. Mine have no slack issues. Simply turn the crown the opposite way in the date set column in accordance with the time zone you want. With each reset of the time the GMT hand will follow to the zone you've previously set.


----------



## Popcorn Lung (Feb 23, 2015)

Nice watch op! Is the clasp an easy glide? What color is the lume? 

I've had my Parnis Explorer homage for two weeks now. It has kept perfect time and has not left my wrist other than when I shower. Very comfortable to wear and I'm already looking into the gmt pepsi!


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Very easy to set and use. Mine have no slack issues. Simply turn the crown the opposite way in the date set column in accordance with the time zone you want. With each reset of the time the GMT hand will follow to the zone you've previously set.


Mine has the same movement, with the same mechanism.
there's a pretty good youtube video that I watched to learn how to set it, and this watch has the same features: 




Not sure what you mean with "slack issues?"

Btw, another day with the watch still keeping the time correctly. I'm pretty surprised and happy to say that it is only 2s behind after 24h of setting. Wow


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

Popcorn Lung said:


> Nice watch op! Is the clasp an easy glide? What color is the lume?
> 
> I've had my Parnis Explorer homage for two weeks now. It has kept perfect time and has not left my wrist other than when I shower. Very comfortable to wear and I'm already looking into the gmt pepsi!


the clasp is the same as the video above. not sure what an easy glide is, in the video it calls it a "sports clasp".
The lume is greenish, and actually quite powerful.


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

"Easy glide", well it sounds a bit like some sort of, ehrm.... Never mind...


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

fliegerchrono said:


> "Easy glide", well it sounds a bit like some sort of, ehrm.... Never mind...


It's actually called a "Glidelock" clasp and looks like this.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

I just won this one for $78 delivered. It's 43mm, so bigger than the normal sub clone, with sapphire glass and ceramic bezel.


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Great review, thank you for putting it together.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Chascomm said:


> I just remembered another question re the Parnis GMT:
> 
> How is the GMT setting? Is it easy to use, or is there some slack in the action that needs to be compensated for? The reason I ask is that some have expressed frustration with this aspect of budget GMT watches.





mag8 said:


> Mine has the same movement, with the same mechanism.
> there's a pretty good youtube video that I watched to learn how to set it, and this watch has the same features:
> 
> 
> ...


I was answering the above with regard to slack issues.


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

dfl3506 said:


> It's actually called a "Glidelock" clasp and looks like this.


Nice watch, I was considering that one too, but the ceramic bezel of the gmtII lured me away from the sub.

I think that Glidelock clasps are mounted only on sub-homages to be closer to the original Rolex version. When I was looking around on ebay to buy one, I noticed none of the GMT i saw had it. Of course with Parnis watches you can never be too sure what you end up getting, but this is something i noticed.

Nevertheless, great watch and I expect a nice review when you get it


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

Regarding the bracelet being stiff in some links:
after about a week of wearing it, the links got softer. I don't see the point in doing the oil bath treatment at the moment, i will leave it like it is, since the links are not as stiff as to bother me.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

mag8 said:


> Nice watch, I was considering that one too, but the ceramic bezel of the gmtII lured me away from the sub.
> 
> I think that Glidelock clasps are mounted only on sub-homages to be closer to the original Rolex version. When I was looking around on ebay to buy one, I noticed none of the GMT i saw had it. Of course with Parnis watches you can never be too sure what you end up getting, but this is something i noticed.
> 
> Nevertheless, great watch and I expect a nice review when you get it


The sub I bought and pictured also has a ceramic bezel as well as sapphire glass. Knowing average delivery time from China it will be at least 3 weeks before I can review it, but I will.


----------



## treblarefils (Dec 31, 2014)

my parnis sub does not have the "glidelock" rolex style clasp. These must be new models and mine is older. i wish it did have the new style though.


----------



## Popcorn Lung (Feb 23, 2015)

Haha yes I meant glide lock and not easy glide. I do believe I meant the easy glide comment for another forum xD

But seriously the glide lock on my explorer is very nice and makes quick work of micro adjustments. 

I've notice the glide lock on subs and gmt style parnis watches that have blank dials. Also not all have them as they seem to only be offered by certain sellers. 

I have found the parnis pepsi bezel with two different movements. The upper priced version has the glide lock with what seems to be a bright blue dial green hands lume and eta movement. I am not sure about the lower priced version but that's the one I believe I'll be ordering next because it's only a third of the cost.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Popcorn Lung said:


> Haha yes I meant glide lock and not easy glide. I do believe I meant the easy glide comment for another forum xD
> 
> But seriously the glide lock on my explorer is very nice and makes quick work of micro adjustments.
> 
> ...


I assume you mean ETA clone movement? I don't know of any Parnis or any Chinese watch for that matter that has a genuine ETA movement.


----------



## treblarefils (Dec 31, 2014)

The lume on mine is pretty much lasts for 10 seconds it might as well just say no lume lol. Myabe thats better too now it looks like the hour markers are a nicer style.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

treblarefils said:


> The lume on mine is pretty much lasts for 10 seconds it might as well just say no lume lol. Myabe thats better too now it looks like the hour markers are a nicer style.


I really don't know what all the fuss is about lume. I have a big illuminated clock in my bedroom, which shows the time quite clearly at night. I honestly can't think of one occasion in my whole life where I thought, "hmm, wish my watch had more lume".


----------



## treblarefils (Dec 31, 2014)

Yeah idc about the lume it was just a major weak point. Even my "good" watches the lume never seems to last all that long. thats what the cell phone is for lol.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

dfl3506 said:


> I assume you mean ETA clone movement? I don't know of any Parnis or any Chinese watch for that matter that has a genuine ETA movement.


Some Parnis sellers do offer an upgrade to an eta 2836 or miyota 9015, but that is only on the Subs not on GMT'S.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Some Parnis sellers do offer an upgrade to an eta 2836 or miyota 9015, but that is only on the Subs not on GMT'S.


I think you will find that it's a 2836 clone. A genuine ETA 2836 movement is around $250, I can't see a buyer paying over $350 (watch plus Swiss movement) for a Parnis. I've seen the Miyota 8215 in Parnis watches, but never a 9015, like to point me to which seller offers the movement you named?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

dfl3506 said:


> I think you will find that it's a 2836 clone. A genuine ETA 2836 movement is around $250, I can't see a buyer paying over $350 (watch plus Swiss movement) for a Parnis. I've seen the Miyota 8215 in Parnis watches, but never a 9015, like to point me to which seller offers the movement you named?


Sure, Helenarou, Sizzling watches and here: http://www.parniswatch.net/index.php?gOo=goods_search_list.dwt&gcat=63


----------



## Popcorn Lung (Feb 23, 2015)

Watch Hawk exactly. The lower priced version seems identical minus the eta


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Sure, Helenarou, Sizzling watches and here: PARNIS SWISS MOVEMENT WATCH - Parnis Watch Station - Worldwide Free Shipping!


Thanks.


----------



## steve12345 (Feb 11, 2006)

I just got the 42 mm sterile version GMT. I do not have a camera but will post a link to the seller (there are Many folks on Ebay selling the same watch. I got it from this seller as I liked the fact he showed the fliplock clasp had the "gluide lock" micro adjustments.

43mm Parnis Sterile Dial GMT Ceramic Bezel Sapphire Glass Automatic Mens Watch | eBay

Some sellers will let you make and offer on the watch. One thing that I SHOULD have done was look closely on the return policy of each seller. It might be worth getting a watch from a seller with a SOLID no questions asked and 30days to return it if thre is aan issue. I did not do this and I lucked out (so far) but next time I will not only read the reviews of the seller but also how easily I can get my $ if I get a DUD.

The watch is a nice, love the brushed finish and gluidlock clasp. I have only had it for about 3 hours and the time matches my Digital clock on my computer Plus 1 second. The real test will be if it stops overnight after being wound up . The movement is a Asian cheapie and the datewheel seems to work fine. 2.0 to 2.5 pwr magnifier nice on my eyes. I chose the GMT version as the sterile Sub seemed too Plain without a name brand on it or other printing. I also like the Two tone Bezel. This is a homage to the Rolex GMT master II. You can get all back, Red and Black, Blue and Black and The latest is Red and Black on the Black face.

I paid $90 delivered to the USA. So far it seems fine but If it dies on me I do not want to be out $200 etc. You can get a quality MICRO brands like Borealis etc from the Diving Forums that are water proof to 500 mtrs for about $300 with Ratchet clasps with screws (bracelet) so keep that in mind.

The seller claims water resistent to 30 meters on the Parnis but I will not test it. It is a desk diver watch. I think I will wear TWO watches for the next 3 days to compare the times. I can not afford to be late for an appointment if the watch "stops" and then "starts 30 minutes later on its own". You can tell I do not have a lot of faith in this watch yet. For $90 with saphire crystal and saphire Bezel and if it works well then it is a great deal. I will follow up if I run into issues. It reallys loolks like the name Brand watch it is meant to Homage to "GMT master II".

Additional thought:

The Bezel is aligned properly at 12 noon. (maybe I got lucky). The lume is not very good but I expected it. For $90 delivered I was not expecting much. The links on the bracelet have long screws that work well. I will use some "blue" lock tight once I am confident I have the bracelet sized correctly. I want to make sure I have play to adjust the bracelet with the "gluidelock clasp". What gets me is that this watch looks like 95% as good as a R-lex and I paid $90 and it is still keeping good time. I think the "name brand" watch cost
like $ 5000 or more! I guess the advertising costs a lot. I am considering at some point replacing the hands with "snowflake ones" from Digaz. I just need to know if they will fit properly.

There are 3 types of clasps for this watch so I would make sure the ones you buy has the fliplock one with the "gluide lock" . There is a clasp that looks exactly the same from the outside but does not have the gluide lock feature.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Chascomm said:


> Solid end links can be very fiddly to remove. If they're a good fit then there's no room to move. :-(
> 
> What do you mean by soaking the bracelet in oil? This is an obscure technique that I have not heard of. If the metal is sharp, it won't soften through soaking so I don't understand the benefit.
> 
> How is the bezel action? How many clicks per rotation?


Fiddly to remove and a nightmare to re-attach.


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

just wanted to give an update almost 1 year later.

my parnis is still going very strong. I bought a 130eur Fossil watch because i liked the looks, but in comparison, the Parnis is finished much better, and it's automatic, not chrono.
If you consider that retail prices are inflated at least 100%, then you realise how much you are losing not buying directly from the source in china.

here's my parnis again, i lost one of the screws in the bracelet and havent managed yet to buy a new one. hence the bond nato

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6379346&d=1450630057


----------



## Bucks (Mar 7, 2016)

I have a Parnis 40mm GMT PVD that I bought for $101. I regulated it myself (very easy to do, all the info's on youtube) and so far it's one second fast in four days. I'm super impressed with it. Also, I screwed down the crown and the case to be finger tight and I've been swimming with it at least ten times with no problems.


----------



## scoopster (Jun 11, 2007)

What a deal for only 90 bucks! If it had a Pepsi ceramic bezel I might be tempted to get one😆 Thanks for the review.


----------



## chase015 (Aug 7, 2013)

Great thread, I've been considering one of these GMTs for a while.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

fliegerchrono said:


> Nice watch mate, enjoy! But why th VAT, wasn't it sent from China with regular post? I never had the customs charge me anything when sent that way, if it's sent by EMS or DHL I did havesome VAT added....


Hope I didn't get any added VAT since I only spend $60, and deliver using China regular post.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## maysatanong (Oct 10, 2016)

great review bor, thank you bro.


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

dfl3506 said:


> It's actually called a "Glidelock" clasp and looks like this.


I'll note for my next purchase. I though that most Chinese watches comes with this kind of clasp. My first purchase only came with butterfly clasp.

How do I know the seller included this Glide Lock bracelet? Should I check the picture? Or the seller has it written in the specifications.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicksi (Dec 27, 2014)

Theo Sudarja said:


> I'll note for my next purchase. I though that most Chinese watches comes with this kind of clasp. My first purchase only came with butterfly clasp.
> 
> How do I know the seller included this Glide Lock bracelet? Should I check the picture? Or the seller has it written in the specifications.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


You should ask the seller, they may keep one listing up for different batches which may come with different clasps.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Hey guys, can you enlighten me please. Why does the bezel on this watch even rotate? You clearly can't use it as a timer and you have the fourth independent hand to show you the second time zone. Wouldn't it make more sense to be fixed?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> Hey guys, can you enlighten me please. Why does the bezel on this watch even rotate?


Same reason as for the Rolex GMT Master-II on which it was modelled; to show an additional time zone. There are many different ways in which a watch like this can be used depending on whether you are travelling between timezones and trying to keep track of your home time, or staying in the one place and tracking the time elsewhere in the world. Given that the Parnis has independent setting on the 24 hand (rather than on the 12 hour hand as per Rolex), if travelling I'd be inclined to set the 24 hour hand in synch with the 12 hour and keep both on the local time wherever I am, while using the bezel to track the time at home. If I was in one place and needing to keep track of the time in other parts of the world, I'd set 12 hour time to local and 24 hour to GMT and then use the bezel to track other time zones according to their off-set from GMT.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Chascomm said:


> I'd set 12 hour time to local and 24 hour to GMT


This makes perfect sense. But if you rotate the bezel to track another time zone, don't you lose the GMT?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> This makes perfect sense. But if you rotate the bezel to track another time zone, don't you lose the GMT?


Return the bezel to 24 on top and you find GMT again. Besides which, as you become more familiar with 24 time on a dial, you will be able to read GMT without reference to the bezel.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## emchoi32 (Apr 4, 2018)

hi, I understand that this post is from a few years ago.. i just ordered my Parnis GMT II Sterile version (black bezel / green hand) just like the one that's posted here.. Im a bit confused, because from what I have seen online/youtube this watch comes with both a 108-120 click uni-directional bezel or a 24 click bi-directional bezel (preferred).. also it looks like the bracelet clasp depends on which one you order, between age(year built), sterile, or parnis branded.

Im hoping the watch I ordered comes with a fold-over clasp with safety / 24 click bi-directional bezel / miyota movement as listed on parnis.org is this something that I can expect? they didnt have ANY photos of the clasp on their website, and didnt list whether the bezel is uni o bi-directional. please advise...


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I have the pepsi version of this. I assume it is a DG movement, not a Miyota.


----------



## emchoi32 (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi i just receieved my order.. uni-directional bezel with only 108 clicks... also no safety on the clasp nor a divers extention.. not sure of the movement but it didnt have miyota listed so im guessing not that either. Everything else seems pretty solid though. 🙂


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Does Miyota even make a GMT movement? Where did you see a Parnis with one?


----------

